# Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium​*
Das Präsidium des Landesverbandes wurde neu gewählt.

Mit Hanns Hönnigs und Frank Kleinwächter wurden 2 aus der jüngeren Generation (für Verbände, um/unter 50) als stellvertretende Vorsitzende gewählt. 

Das gibt Hoffnung für eine zumindest einsetzende Umorientierung des Verbandes in Richtung Angler und Angeln..

Evtl. Knackpunkt:
Der Vorsitzende Rainer Gube ist (im zweifachen Wortsinne) "alte" Garde.

Das ist der, der zuerst über den DAFV herzog (wir berichteten), dann aber für das Amt des Behindertenreferenten im DAFV umkippte und dann voll "auf Linie" von Frau Dr. war. 

Ob da also Anglerfreundlichkeit und Praxisorientiertheit der Stellvertreter oder ein immer wieder umfallender und unzuverlässiger Gube die Richtung vorgeben, wird sich dann weisen müssen.

Alle genannten wurden einstimmig ohne Enthaltung gewählt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium*

Hallo,

 mit Frank hatte ich durch unseren Austritt in den letzten Monaten einen sehr intensiven Kontakt und er hat auf mich/uns einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht. 

 Und das sowohl bei den Themen als auch bei der Frage wie die in Zukunft präsentiert werden sollten. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium*

Immer abwarten und dran denken:
Gube ist der Chef............


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium*

Walter Sollbach durfte ich kurz vor seinem Rücktritt noch kennen lernen; sein Vorgänger zu Zeiten der Rheinischen Fusion, Heinrich Ollig, war übrigens mein Onkel.

Und nun Gube... |uhoh:

Gut, dass die 2te Linie aus einer ganz anderen Generation besteht; das gibt Hoffnung.


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium*

Hallo,

 Ich bin gespannt und teile erstmal die Hoffnung. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Sneep (10. April 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium*

Hallo,

Die, übrigens sehr schlecht getarnten "Reporter", des AB (Mitte rechts)haben zwar viel mitgeschrieben. 

Aber halt nicht alles. Es ist noch jemand in den Vorstand eingerückt. Das ist Egon Lüttke als Presse-Mensch. Da wir beide aus dem Bereich der östlichen Niederlanden stammen, kennen wir uns schon sehr lange. Ich weiß nicht, wie alt er ist, ich würde ihn aber von seiner Einstellung her zur jungen Garde zählen. Zusammen mit Frank Kleinwächter wird das auf jeden Fall auf eine verstärkte Jugendarbeit hinauslaufen.
Ich sehe da durchaus einen beginnenden Generationswechsel und zwar durch die Bank mit guten Leuten. Denen kann auch egal sein, wer unter ihnen Vorsitzender ist.

Ein Problem sehe ich aber bei allen "Jungen", sie haben Prinzipien. 

sneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.: Neues Präsidium*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ein Problem sehe ich aber bei allen "Jungen", sie haben Prinzipien.
> 
> sneeP


Ist eher meine Hoffnung...

Aber versprochen wird ja immer zuerst gerne viel, an den Fakten und am Tun wird mans sehen....

Man wird ja sehen, in welche Richtung es geht und kann das recht einfach feststellen:
Werden die Jungen (jung? mein Alter - pffffff - jung?? nur in Verbands/Ehrenamtsmaßstäben...) jetzt den ursprünglichen Kurs von Walter Sollbach wieder aufnehmen und den Austritt aus dem DAFV betreiben?

Oder wird sich Gube durchsetzen, der mit Eva Rohmann zusammen Sollbachs Krankheit ausnutzte, die die Delegierten und das Restpräsidium damals nicht richtig und nicht vollständig informierten (ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren) und einwickelten, und um bei Frau Dr. bleiben zu können auch die Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV den Verband (statt die Vereine) von Rücklagen bezahlen liess (ca. 120.000 Euro bis jetzt), statt das Landesverbandsgeld für die Angler des Rheinischen einzusetzen - und das vielleicht ja nur für den Posten von Gube als Behindertenreferent im DAFV....???

Siehe auch aus der Verbandszeitschrift des Rheinischen damals:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4320924#post4320924

Das wird schnell klar werden, ob die weiter ihre Mitglieder verarxxxxxx und für den DAFV für Nullleistung und Gubes Referentenpöstchen beim DAFV bluten lassen  - oder eben nicht.
Und dann wie die vernünftigeren Verbände auch den DAFV verlassen und das Geld sinnvoll und zielführend für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen...

PS:
Ich habe Tondokumente, die von Dir gesehenen Schreiber haben dann wohl eher für jemand anderen mitgeschrieben (weiss ich aber nicht, weil ich ja immer von verschiedenen Leuten informiert werde (die sich oft selber nicht gegenseitig kennen ;-))), aber sonst nur Anrufe..).


----------

